# Pedigree papers



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure that this was the right section to post this but:

In Holland when you buy a pedigree mal, dutchie or GSD, it takes normally about 4-6 mths or so to get the official pedigree papers to come in from the breeder. Is it the same in other countries?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

If the litter was registered with AKC with parents who are registered with AKC, I've gotten papers in a week. If it is an import litter or the stud isn't in the US but registered with FCI it can take alot longer.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

In Canada, I think it depends on the breeder. If the dog is CKC registered, the breeder is required to provide papers within six months of selling the pup, but I waited much longer for my dog's papers. Other breeders may be more prompt with their paperwork.

Not sure about other registries.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My breeder gave me the registration form, it took me 2years to finally send it in and I had to pay a late fee :lol: But I finally did it, and got papers in a week.


----------

